# Marvel's Agents of Shield Making it's way to Home Video on 9/9/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The Mind-Blowing Saga That Began in Marvel’s The Avengers Continues in 
ABC’s Action-Packed Series



MARVEL’S AGENTS OF S.H.I.E.L.D.



Relive All 22 Thrilling Episodes, Plus Get Level 7 Access with Newly De-Classified Bonus Features Available On Blu-ray and DVD. In Stores September 9, 2014





Synopsis: 

The mind-blowing saga that began in Marvel’s The Avengers continues in ABC’s action-packed series, Marvel’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. — The Complete First Season.



In the wake of The Battle of New York, the world has changed forever. An extraordinary landscape of wonders has been revealed! In response, mysteriously resurrected Agent Phil Coulson assembles an elite team of skilled agents and operatives: Melinda May, Grant Ward, Leo Fitz, Jemma Simmons and new recruit/computer hacker Skye. Together, they investigate the new, the strange, and the unknown across the globe, protecting the ordinary from the extraordinary. But every answer unearths even more tantalizing questions that reverberate across the entire Marvel Cinematic Universe: Who is "The Clairvoyant”? What is Hydra’s sinister master plan; what dark secret lies behind Skye’s puzzling origins, and most importantly of all, who can be trusted?



Cast: “Marvel’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.” stars Clark Gregg as Agent Phil Coulson, Chloe Bennet as Skye, Ming-Na Wen as Agent Melinda May, Brett Dalton as Agent Grand Ward, Iain De Caestecker as Agent Leo Fitz and Elizabeth Henstridge as Agent Jemma Simmons.



Bonus Features: Journey Into S.D.C.C. – Hop on the bus and share the thrill of a lifetime as the series makes its first ever appearance at San Diego Comic-Con, where the cast is welcomed with open arms by a sea of enthusiastic fans

Marvel Studios: Assembling A Universe TV Special 

5 Behind-The-Scenes Field Reports – Get exclusive access to the show’s classified sets for the making of some of your favorite episodes

· “The Malibu Jump”

· “The Bridge”

· “Asgardian Bar Fight”

· “Classified”

· “Cello Duet” 

VFX Breakdowns – Explore the layers of effects in sequences with split-frame comparisons to the final version

Audio Commentaries with Filmmakers & Cast 

Gag Reel 

Deleted Scenes



Writers: Varies by Episodes



Executive Producers: Joss Whedon (“Marvel’s The Avengers”, “Buffy The Vampire Slayer”), Maurissa Tancharoen (“Dollhouse”, “Spartacus”, “Dr. Horrible’s Sing Along Blog”), Jed Whedon (“Dollhouse”, Spartacus”, “Dr. Horrible’s Sing Along Blog”), Jeffrey Bell (“Angel”, “X- Files”, “Alias”) and Jeph Loeb (“Heroes”, “Lost”, “Smallville”)



Release Date: September 9, 2014



Rating: TV PG

Run Time: Approx. 946 minutes; 22 episodes

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1, 16x9 Widescreen

Audio: Blu-ray: 5.1 DTS-HDMA, DVD: 5.1 Dolby Digital

Languages: English Audio

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

little gag reel for all the humorists in us.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUTYPLp24fs&feature=youtu.be


----------

